# Rig trip past weekend



## Tornado Rv (May 22, 2012)

*Rig trip past weekend pics added*

New member but have visiting four bout two years and really enjoy so me and squidtail and couple friends headed out Saturday afternoon for the evening troll heade to discover drill ship and it was sharked up so jumped to ram and nothing so we heade to horn a got there three other boats we marked fish so we started jigging and nothing but hard tails same so at one we decided to rest up for in the morning 0 yea we had clean ice so in the morning we hung one 35 pounder or so but come off at boat so we decided to the ones on the way in and see if anything changed nothing anything got to the marlin rig marked fish they started bust at 9 30 but would touch a lure or popper so we set up to chunk and ten mins later first 60 pound schoolie and in two hours we made our trip with thre more same size and heade in thanks for reading and hope to post some more sorry no pictures iam sure squidtail will post some


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

This is the longest sentence ever....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how did the water look?


----------



## Tornado Rv (May 22, 2012)

samoajoe said:


> This is the longest sentence ever....


Didn't know I had to use proper English on here it was just a quick post


----------



## Tornado Rv (May 22, 2012)

The water looked great u just had to run from sharks and grass


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tornado Rv said:


> The water looked great u just had to run from sharks and grass


The sharks should be thinning out a little by now, we were out there a while back and they were thick as well... Thanks for the report.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tornado Rv said:


> Didn't know I had to use proper English on here it was just a quick post


You don't RV... Someone will always have something to say to get ya worked up... great report!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## APE7205 (May 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of one of the 50# YFT cought on the boat with the OP...
Rod is TVS66M with a Thunnus 6000!

I was trying to catch a chicken dolphin around the boat, and the YFT snagged it. That sucker just about spooled me.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

APE7205 said:


> Here's a pic of one of the 50# YFT cought on the boat with the OP...
> Rod is TVS66M with a Thunnus 6000!
> 
> I was trying to catch a chicken dolphin around the boat, and the YFT snagged it. That sucker just about spooled me.


I'll bet he did give you a run for your money, nice fish, which rig is that behind you?


----------



## APE7205 (May 20, 2010)

Marlin

Here's another...


----------



## APE7205 (May 20, 2010)

Realtor said:


> I'll bet he did give you a run for your money, nice fish, which rig is that behind you?


 
Totally lucky on that fish...1/0 hook, no leader, sharks everywhere, and out classed rod


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Great trip rt there. Always a blast to get out with a few freinds/family and catch em up. Congrats!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice report, I will take luck over skill just about anyway! Cool pics as well!

Robert


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

That did take a bit of "ciphering" though!!!! With a few Huh?'s mixed in.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry for the late post. Here are a few more pics from the trip.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is another pic. :001_huh:


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

My girlfriend Lauren with her 1st yellowfin!!!:thumbup:


----------



## APE7205 (May 20, 2010)

Here it is straight...


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Craig! You know how to post videos on facebook?? LOL
Pic looks better right side up.


----------

